# lenses for old Canon SLR



## Larry007 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have several lenses that I used for a now discarded Canon SLR (analog, print film; can't remember the model, but we're talking early 90's circa). My question is;

If I purchase a high-end digital Canon SLR, e.g., EOS, would it accommodate these lenses?

Thanks, in advance for your replies & input.

Larry


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 15, 2010)

if they are EF lenses, yes.  If they are FD, NO.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 15, 2010)

Larry007 said:


> I have several lenses that I used for a now discarded Canon SLR (analog, print film; can't remember the model, but we're talking early 90's circa). My question is;
> 
> If I purchase a high-end digital Canon SLR, e.g., EOS, would it accommodate these lenses?
> 
> ...



The newer EOS system is incompatible with the old FL/FD series.The lenses may be able to be attached through an adapter, but none of the aperture couplings will work. Metering will be through stop-down method. It's not worth the trouble.

Read this for more information:

Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies

Since the flange-to-film distance on the FD series is 42mm, and on EOS it's 44mm, the FD lenses won't focus on infinity.


----------

